# TTC Naturally after Fertility Treatment Chat & Support



## KK86 (Dec 6, 2012)

After 5years of TTC my husband and I tried ICSI I fell pregnant but unfortunately miscarried very early

Two months later I conceived naturally. Now we have a beautiful 8month old son

We are eager to give him a sibling the clinic think the chances are slim but not impossible

Anybody know or has this ever happened to anybody before

Any insight would be great xxxxxxx


----------



## pinksnowfairy (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all

It's been a while since I've been on here...

I have a 21 month old little girl and feel now is the time to give her a sibling. 

We had Ivf and was blessed with her on our first attempt...we were unexplained infertility initially it was due to do sperm but we were then told it could happen naturally - we've not been using condoms for 4 months and I've tried to stay relaxed however I can't lol so I'm back to good old fertility apps and checking ovulation.

just wondering really if anyone has any good tips on getting pregnant after Ivf! I think if it didn't happen naturally my dh wouldn't have ivf again as we would have to pay - although I'm pretty sure I could wear him down lol x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi KK86 and pinksnowfairy

I've merged your posts as they are really similar and I'm sure there are other members our there who are going to TTC naturally after fertility treatment too.  

One of my cycle buddies from ICSI 2 has a little girl from that cycle (it was her 4th IVF)  She then got pregnant naturally about 4 months later.  Her issues however had not necessarily been getting pregnant more staying pregnant and as soon as she found out she was pregnant again went straight back to the consultant and started all the meds again.  She is now nearing her 20 weeks scan.  

Another lovely FF friend had 3 failed ICSI cycles (2 mmc and 1 BFN) and then fell pregnant naturally a few months after her BFN.  Even the doctors were very shocked how this had happened but again she has a beautiful little girl now.

It does happen and you see many stories on FF where it has but as with anything it's whether or not it will happen to you and when!

Good Luck and happy chatting  

Dory
xxx


----------



## active (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there, 


I'm in same boat.


Anyone have any useful hints and tips that could help TTC naturally? Can someone please remind me how ovulation test works ie- once you get a positive on ovulation stick is that the best time to try afterwards.....?


Hope to hear from you soon and we can support each other


Love Ax


----------



## anjarose (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi ladies, am also in this boat, had natural conception after due to start 1st ICSI
That was nearly 6 years ago and I have been trying for a sibling for my son for 4 years :-( not sure we could be that lucky twice xx


----------

